# The Marines Are Coming ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just got a call from a young Marine stationed at Camp Pendleton .. he thinks he has an injured vulture. I gave directions and he said he would be headed this way posthaste. Five minutes later another young Marine with a different phone # called to verify said directions. Five more minutes later there was another call from yet another young Marine with yet a different phone # confirming that they were on the way here. I may end up with a whole squadron of them on my doorstep in about 45 mintues ..

I'm really hoping they have a baby pigeon and not a vulture, but I guess I'll know in a little bit .. I'll post back after "it" arrives.

Extremely nice, polite young gentlemen!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*It's A Vulture ..*

and a HUGE one .. very, very ill. I suspect it ingested something poison but can't be sure. There is no place to take it at this time of night so I've given it several activated charcoal capsules and am hoping that this will help. I rather doubt this one will make the night, but if so, it will go to either Dr. Weldy (OC Bird Of Prey) in the AM or to my rehabber friend who does these types of birds.

This is a truly magnificent bird .. so very large, so very beautifully feathered, and so rather homely in the face ..

The young gentlemen who brought it were wonderful. They are young Marines, and I am proud of their demeanor and their kindness and concern for this bird. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Terry

I sure hope the bird makes it, You should post the pic's of it so we can see what it looks like. So how many people where at your house like you thought there was gonna be tons.? Anyways im off to bed and hope he makes it through the night.!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Did the bird make it? I want to hug those Marines...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I do hope that this magnificent bird makes it. Those Marines made me proud as well. By the looks of all the calls that were made to both of you, I can see that they were very concerned about the wellfare of this living creature. These are the type of men that I would be proud to say represent the Good Ol USA.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great thing for those Marines to put such effort in helping out the vulture! Sure hope it survives.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope the vulture makes it too!

God bless those marines!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Turkey Vulture made the night and went to Dr. Weldy this morning. It was still alive but in very poor condition this afternoon. Dr. Weldy is an avian vet and the director and founder of Orange County Bird Of Prey, so he is probably just about the best place that this vulture could have ended up.

There were only two Marines on my doorstep last night and, of course, the vulture.

This is what one looks like:










And here's some just about useless pics of the actual bird .. it was dark and the bird was barely able to stand or hold the head up, so I didn't push the issue: http://www.rims.net/2009Jul15

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are indeed magnificent birds. I wished the picture posted was of your patient. 

It is so sad to see such a beautiful creature laid out like that.

Best wishes for this beauty.

Thanks for the pictures Terry.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Magnificent bird - sure hope your patient recovers. He certainly lucked into the premium pipeline of care!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I so hope, along with my family site members, that this magnificent Vulture makes it, Terry! Sure hope it's not too late!

We are all really pulling for the big fella!!

I know you will keep us updated.

Sending LOVING HEALING GENTILE HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor big guy! I have a special place in my heart for those giant birds for some reason. I'm always in awe of them when I see them flying, or sitting on a post with their wings spread out. It kills me to think about if they were snow white and prettier, they would be revered as special birds, but they are ugly so they are "trash" birds.  I hope this one makes it, Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, this one is out of my hands and has been since Thursday morning when I dropped it off at Dr. Weldy's clinic. I'll try to get another update from them and will let you all know if I find out anything.

The face/head may be a tad homely on these big birds, but the color and pattern of their feathers is gorgeous!

Terry


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*vulture*

Terry I am sorry I had to laugh at your first post, but that stopped quickly. Every summer they return here from the south and as you have said the face leaves a little to be desired but when they fly above and shadow the sun you can't help but look up and watch them. One day I was walking the trail out back and one came up out of the tall weeds about 6 feet from me, HOLY S**** I almost stroked, its wing span was unbelievable up close. I do hope your guy makes it to fly again and ugly or not they do keep the side of the road clean and my back field, it was a dead rabit it was feeding on.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, LOVE to watch these magnificent birds soar with the wind currents!! 

Sure hope this one makes it, Terry! I hope the Clinic will do their best to save him and not just put him to sleep!

Wish he were in Nab and Nancy's hands...bet they could save him!

Anxiously awaiting GOOD news!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

